# What a morning!!!



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Another view of the rear foot toe catch. Do you think an MB-550 would have got her?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gillgetter, I have eight 330s you can use along with some castor and food lure. I left you a message, give me a yell.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice job on the triple! What a great morning for your daughter to go with you, doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Great catch and nice photos. Good job.
Matt


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice work Furmie. Looks like your having a lot of fun this year!



Seldom said:


> Hey, way to go Fur, a 3-bagger!
> I used to have a saying *before* I started skinning hot. One coyote was great, two coyotes was dandy, but three coyotes or more to skin pissed me off!!:rant:


 
Although it wasnt coyote related I used to wait till December to shoot deer at a golf course who we helped lower deer numbers on. One year I waited till the 20th to do my killing and killed 5 deer in 7 days. When it came time to process them I remembered being none to pleased with myself. The killing was easy.....what came next was not. Kinda like smelt dipping during the hay days. Its all fun and game till the work starts.


----------

